

SortHN: Easy-to-customize Greasemonkey to reorder HN items by (e.g.) (points - comments) - ambition
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/41744

======
ambition
I find (points - comments) or (points:comments) is a good heuristic for story
quality on the front page.

